# Overnight temps



## LaLaP (May 11, 2020)

I’ve read here many times that Russian tortoises should have a drop in temperature over night and I’ve always had a 10-15 degree drop for my 2 boys but I’ve never heard an explanation as to why. I’m curious now because I just got 4 baby chicks (so so cute) and it seemed logical to put the brooder in the tortoise room since it is the warmest room (also lots of other unimportant reasons). The result is that the overnight temps in the room stay very high like 80 degrees. I figure it’s ok because it’s temporary and I’ll move them to a bigger, cooler space in a few weeks but in the meantime my tortoises behavior has changed and I’m curious. They usually wake up around 9:30-10:30am or even later and now they are awake when I get up at 7 and waiting for food. These boys are not ones to ever wait to be fed. They are leisurely about eating usually. They are also so much more active. They walk and climb around constantly. They don’t seem panicked or stressed just normal activity but way more of it. 

So as their keeper I like this new behavior... awake, active, food motivated. So much better than lazy, sleepy and picky. This has me wondering if they aren’t benefiting from the overnight heat and what is the reason for the recommended drop in temps. 

Here is a baby chick pic cause they are just too cute not to share....


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (May 11, 2020)

Adult Russian torts need the temperature drops to simulate their natural range of arid grassland. Looking over almanac recordings over years, highs average in the 70's & 80's with nights averaging 50's and 60's. A lot of animals require these changes, and the matching humidity, to properly maintain their health especially mental well-being. Tortoises have a very slow metabolism. This is what allows them to live so long, and grow slowly. The proper temperature changes help the tortoise's metabolism digest the food with the right amount of fermentation. Speeding the process can lead to growth spurts which for reptiles are not always a good thing.

It's always better to err on the side of nature (when possible... please don't buy a hawk to keep your tortoise on it's toes!) when trying to properly keep a species.


----------

